# ABS light on and BRAKE light flashing



## hdudic (Jul 30, 2006)

Any ideas why after brake job my ABS light is on and BRAKE light is flashing? I have 2.7T 2000 A6. Please help.


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

I will venture a guess. I just had my ABS control module replaced on my 1998 VW Passat. You may want to vag-com the car to check if this could be your problem. Otherwise check the brake sensors if you got them.


----------



## hdudic (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (passatcr)*

Don't have VAG yet. On order, finaly. Any other ideas untill I get it? Sensors look ok.


----------



## Hanshi (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (passatcr)*

I have the same problem - ABS light on and Brake Light flashing - Audi service said it was a short in my instrument control pannel and I would need a replacement. They checked out the system and the ABS is working, not a problem. They were talking around $680 for the new cluster. I am still driving around with the flashing lights.
If you find out anything more please post.


----------



## hdudic (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Hanshi)*

But that is silly. This came on once the brakes were replaced. Did you replace brakes too and then got the light?


----------



## Hanshi (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (hdudic)*

No connection with any brake replacement.


----------



## fishh2o1 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Hanshi)*

i have the same problem, i snapped the senser clip, so there is no connection going to dash, which is why your abs and brake light is on. still trying to locate a senser that is'nt too pricey. the good news is that it will still pass inspection with those lights on.


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: ABS light on and BRAKE light flashing (hdudic)*

I have a 2000 A6 2.8 FWD with 74k miles, I've owned it for a little over a year, but I've been having the same problem for about 4 months, ever since I had an oil change done where they reset the "service" light that comes on in the odometer. My mechanic replaced the ground cable thinking it was that, then took it to several certified AUDI technicians with no solution.








The odd thing is that it's fine in the mornings after sitting during the night. But it begins after about 10 minutes of running.
The ABS light comes on, the BRAKE light flashes, the tachometer goes completely dead, the A/C compressor shuts down(it's the same as ECON), and the OIL warning light(in the center of the gauges) flashes on everytime i apply the brakes or accelerate.
I am really desperate for a solution. Living in Miami with no AC has been hotter than words can describe. 
Thanks


----------



## Hanshi (Oct 27, 2006)

Just had my A6 in for a service check and I had them check on the ABS and Brake Light situation - The result is that they are tellin me that it is a bad ABS Sensor which needs to be replaced. They are saying it will cost $750 to replace the ABS Control Module. Anyone know of a alternate source for the ABS Control Modules at a better price?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Hanshi)*

Always start troubleshooting ABS issues with a VAG read of ABS Controller. It should look similar to this when all is well:
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 4B0 614 517 H
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 1728
Coding: 06497
No fault code found.

If the Controller has failed, you'll get "Rough Road" code and / or no response from ABS Controller. This means rebuild or replace the ABS Controller...
Read http://modulemaster.com/audiabsbsrepair.html
If the Controller is good and the valve body has a failure, specific codes will be set and Valve body replacement is in order.
If there is a wheel sensor failure, a code will be set and it will tell you which one(s).
Post the VAG codes if you can.


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

You guys are awesome! Thank you so much for the information and link. I found out that it had water penetration...most likely from emergency driving i did during one of the hurricanes here in Miami.


----------



## hdudic (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Jacob G)*

So you got yours fixed? If you did, HOW? Please post so we can all fix it on our side.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (hdudic)*

Go to dealer or your local performance shop and get your codes read and printed.
If you technically interested / inclined, purchase a cable and do it yourself:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/product.html
You can get cheaper ebay cables and just purchase a software license too. The $229 Serial / $249 USB cable has license key built in so you can install VAG-COM on as many PCs / Laptops as you want and move the cable around - very nice!
Considering some dealers charge $20-$25 just to read your codes, it'll pay for itself over time. I've used mine over 40 times on numerous cars


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

I haven't had it fixed yet, but I printed out the link GLS-S4 posted regarding ABS repair. My mechanic took a look at the ABS and sure enough everything led to the conclusion of water penetration. He'll be removing again and sending it late next week hopefully. I'll post the results and total cost when it's done.


----------



## hdudic (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Jacob G)*

Great. And those cheeper cables on Ebay, does anyone have a ebay link so I can check them out? I was planning on buying the most expensive VAG fro RossTech. Any reason why not?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (hdudic)*

There are many generic OBD cables available so browser search "OBD cable" or "OBD cable site:ebay.com". Note that some generic cables may not work perfectly with all modules in your car.
Many people have successes using inexpensive generic OBDII cables and the older shareware versions of VAG-COM or other software, feel free to try it as it is the least expensive approach but with no guarantees.

A must read Ross Tech FAQ specific to Interface Cables:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_3.html

Note that the more expensive "CAN" Interfaces are needed for newer cars, they are not needed for C5 A6. If you can afford it and just want it to work (especially on multiple VW/ Audi vehicles), consider one of the Ross Tech cables based on your needs:
http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM

If your comfortable using a computer and can read a manual, VAG-COM will become your new best friend for systems diagnostics and troubleshooting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hdudic (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

Thanks. I also have Touareg 2006 and MKIV GTI 2000. I guess CAN is needed for Touareg?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (hdudic)*

Interesting... the non-CAN will work with your '06 Touareg...
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------



## hdudic (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

I am not sure. That was a question. Ok I see now. Thanks


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Jacob G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jacob G* »_Iwater penetration. 

what exactly did the water penetrate? the brake sensor? ABS module?
thanks.


----------

